# Tablet Trouble?



## TheKyleIsHere (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got an intuos 3 (I was using intuos 2 before) and it works fine, except in Paint Tool Sai. In Sai, I have no pressure sensitivity, but all of the coordination works great. Anyone else have this trouble and knows how to fix it?


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 6, 2009)

I have never heard of any of that stuff.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Sep 6, 2009)

Ash-Fox said:


> I have never heard of any of that stuff.



Why did you even see fit to answer then? How is that even the least bit helpful?




At any rate, Paint Tool Sai, is a digital art program made in Japan. It does a great job of mimicking traditional media.

Tablets, and there are many different varieties, are a tool for digital art. The whole set includes the tablet itself (an electronic board) and a stylus (an electronic pen) the result is the ability to draw onto your computer in nearly the same fashion as taking a pencil to paper.

Intuos 3 and Intuos 2 are different models of tablet from the same line of tablets created by Wacom, the current industry leader in tablet technology.


See how helpful that was? You would do well to follow my example.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 6, 2009)

TheKyleIsHere said:


> Why did you even see fit to answer then? How is that even the least bit helpful?


At least you know there are people that see your post and aren't simply ignoring it.



TheKyleIsHere said:


> At any rate, Paint Tool Sai, is a digital art program made in Japan. It does a great job of mimicking traditional media.


So, this is essentially something similiar to ArtRage or TwistedBrush?




TheKyleIsHere said:


> Tablets, and there are many different varieties, are a tool for digital art. The whole set includes the tablet itself (an electronic board) and a stylus (an electronic pen) the result is the ability to draw onto your computer in nearly the same fashion as taking a pencil to paper.


Sorry, didn't mean to miss lead you, I knew what tablets were, just never heard of the models referenced.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Sep 6, 2009)

Ash-Fox said:


> At least you know there are people that see your post and aren't simply ignoring it.
> 
> So, this is essentially something similiar to ArtRage or TwistedBrush?




All that does is waste my time.

It's more like Painter without the confusion.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2009)

If you have more than one tablet installed you need to either 

1. Delete the tablet you no longer use
2. Create different wacom_tablet.dat so that you load up one tablet at a time

Sometimes I noticed Paint tool Sai does lose pressure sensitivity even with one tablet installed. I just have to restart the program to get it back.

Oh yeah, also this is a problem with Photoshop and a couple of other digital art programs. They're only able to handle reading the first set of parameters to your first intuos tablet installed.

If you want to keep separate tablet dats, you'll need to follow the instructions for the Manual tweaking of your pressure sensitivity in Junkyard Sam's blog. http://junkyardsam.blogspot.com/2009/02/wacom-cintiq-driver-manual-adjustment.html

I keep profiles of different wacom_tablet.dat in a different directory I also label them so I know what they're for ie wacom_tablet-intuos3-date.dat

I make sure the Wacom Control Panel is CLOSED and not opened in another window.
When I need to use it, I stop the Tablet service in XP with in the Control Panel Services.
I replace the wacom_tablet.dat with a copy of the backup and rename that copy to "wacom_tablet.dat"

Start up the tablet services, and I now have a new profile. I also believe you may be able to take your wacome_tablet.dat with you and transfer it to another computer with the same OS to keep your preference intact.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Sep 6, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you have more than one tablet installed you need to either
> 
> 1. Delete the tablet you no longer use
> 2. Create different wacom_tablet.dat so that you load up one tablet at a time
> ...




That seems to be the idea from everywhere else I've asked for help, I'll try it as soon as I get home :E


----------

